# What's with all these adverts



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Have these always been here in each thread or am I going mad, I don't want to visit oak furniture land, buy a website, order Viagra or be annoyed by this viral crap on my fav forum....boooooo


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

*ADVERTISMENT*

One second hand yellow TT. Free to a good home when you buy 2000 Viagra tablets from Thailand.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

What adverts?


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

temporarychicken said:


> *ADVERTISMENT*
> 
> One second hand yellow TT. Free to a good home when you buy 2000 Viagra tablets from Thailand.


Lol as long as the new owner doesn't bitch about me on a forum


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

moro anis said:


> What adverts?


On my iPad I see adverts on each thread after the first post and before the second post.....can't remember seeing these before? Bloody Viagra


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ah I see now....when your not signed in you see the adverts.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's just because you are not logged in and probably didn't notice. If you are logged in you don't see them


----------

